# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  معجزه:معاق اردني اراد الحج فمشى على قدميه ...

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد ايااامكم بالحب والسعاده

معجزة : معاق اردني اراد الحج فعافاه الله ومشى على قدميه 




تمكن مواطن أردني في الستينات من المشي مجددا بعد ربع قرن من الشلل. 
وذكرت الصحف الاردنية حكاية يوسف رحال الذي كان قد أصيب بالشلل قبل 25 عاماً نتيجة سقوطه عن رافعة طولها أربعة أمتار، 
مما أدى لإصابته بانزلاقات غضروفية وقطع في الأعصاب. 

وبحسب الصحيفة فان يوسف كان ينوي تأدية فريضة الحج هذا العام وبسبب مرضه وعدم قدرته على الحراك كان من المحتمل ان يتم رفض طلبه من قبل وزارة الأوقاف. 

ونقلت عن يوسف قوله: "نمت ليلة السبت الماضي، وعيني على رحلة الحج إلى الديار المقدسة، وبقيت طوال تلك الليلة أدعو الله بأن يمكنني من زيارة مكة".

وذات يوم يقول الأردني رحال "حاولت أن أقف على قدمي وشعرت بأني أقف تماما، وصرت أمشي في المنزل حتى تيقنت أنني عدت للسير على قدمي".

وفي أعقاب ذلك مباشرة اتصل أبو نضال بولده ليفاجئه بما جرى معه، وقد سرى الخبر بعد ذلك بسرعة فائقة بين الحي والأقارب واستقبل المهنئين.

ولعل إيمان أبو نضال بالمعجزة هو نفسه ما ذهب إليه العلم، فاختصاصي الأعصاب والدماغ الدكتور نايف دبابنة اعتبر بأنه لم يسبق أن سجلت حالات كحالة أبو نضال، حيث إن فترة الشلل طويلة، وطبيعة الحالة لا بد من تقييمها بعد الاطلاع على التقارير الطبية.

لكن دبابنة يؤكد بأن إمكانات الشفاء لو كانت متوقعة لحصلت في السنوات الأولى من الشلل وليس بعد هذه الفترة الطويلة.

ويعيد الدكتور دبابنة الأمر الى احتمالات نفسية فقد يكون أبو نضال تجاوزها بعد التخلص من الآلام التي رافقته طوال هذه الفترة.
مسروووووق :embarrest:  :toung:

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

حمد الله على سلامته
ومافيه عجب على قدرة العالمين 
بالنسبة لي شفت لقاء معاه على ام بي سي يوم الجمعة 
وسبحان الله بعد ماكان الكرسي حامله 
الحين هو صار يحمل الكرسي 
يسلمو فروحة 
واعذريني على التقصير يالغالية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نعمة عظيمة 
الف الحمد لله على سلامته
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محم\د
ولاه عسير على الله
يعطيش العافية على هالسرقة الي تبهج القلب

----------


## علي pt

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..*

*سبحان الله ،،،*

*نعم وهنا الموضوع يشير الى عزيمة المريض //*

*فدائما عزيمة ونفسية المريض تتؤثرع على نجاح العلاج من عدمه€*


*واعذرو تقصيري ..*
*ع ل ي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 


*حمدلله على سلامته* 


*قدر بعزيمته القويه يكسر جدار الاعاقه*


*تسلمي فرحرح*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*آلف حمدلله على سلامته ،*

*ومافي شي صعب على الله ،، وبقوة وعزيمة ونيته القميله ربي رزقه بروحة الحج وقومه بالسلامه :)*

*تسلمي فروح على الخبريه القميله :d*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه :)*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


سبحان القادر على كل شيئ....يُحيي العظام وهي رميم فكيف بهكذا وضع...!!




ولاشك أن للانسان دور بعد مشيئة المولى جل وعلى ........إن اختزل قوة إرادة بأوساط كيانه.......



الحمد لله رب العالمين..



دعائي لجميع المرضى بكتلة عزيمة ..وفيض شفاء....من رب عظيم...كريم..




غاليتي فرووح ....شكري أُلبسُه عطاءك.....

على هذا الطرح المُتجلية فيه سبحانية الخالق جلّ وعلى .......





ودعائي أُمطره على قلبكِ عزيزتي

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

تسلمووووو لي احـــــــبتي 
وكل الشكر لكم من القلب 
ع حسن  توااااصلكم وتميز حروووفكم هنا
لاخلاولاعدم من هاطلاله البهيه 
موفقيييييين

----------


## ليلاس

سبحاااااااااان الله

و هو القااادر على كل شيء

ربي يعطييييك العااااافية غنااااااتي فرح ع الطرح


ما ننحرم من جديييييييدك

----------


## فرح

ليلاس يالغلا
تسلمي ي ع التوااااصل الرااااقي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دووووم منووووره غلاتووو

----------

